# thinking about buying a mk2 tdi



## ian_tt (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi,

I'm thinking about buying a mk2 tdi in the next couple of months. I'm hoping the prices will start to drop a little with the mk3 now available.

Anyway I will have around 13k, 14 at a push, what sort of things should I look for? I have read about electric problems on early ones, so what year should I look for? Are there any face lift models etc?

Many thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I bought a 59 plate 2010 TDi S-line a couple of months ago 
2011 the s-line change the front bumper to the same one as the TTS along with the side skirts and the drl led xenons were also an option I think but there seems to be a considerable jump in price for the newer
s-line 
The earlier ones come in sport or s-line, I believe the s-line comes with larger 18" alloys, multi function steering wheel, deeper front and rear valance
13k - 14k would get you an s-line with reasonably low mileage

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't hold out for price drops on the TDi now the Mk3 is out. The Mk3 TDi does not have quattro and is somewhat over-priced once a reasonable spec has been put on it.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

At 4 years/75,000 miles you need a cambelt change on the TDi so if you're at that sort of mileage or age make sure it's been done. Most TT TDis started out as company cars so they will have service histories.

It's worth trying to get a facelift car as they have xenons with DRLs and the TTS body-kit. From late 2010 they also had a better engine management system that reportedly gave fewer DPF regenerations and better fuel economy as a result. If your budget won't stretch to a 60 or 11 plate then the S-line SE has a slightly better stereo and Bluetooth as standard, plus they have the 19" titanium grey RS alloys which most people seem to like. The standard halogen headlamps are border-line dangerous and the xenons are definitely worth having.

The only thing that really goes wrong with Mk II TDis is the window regulators and they were largely resolved on cars after about the 2010 model year.

They need a haldex service every 40,000 miles so try and get one that's recently had that done as it's not cheap (£250-ish at a main dealer).

If you end up looking at very high mileage cars then the DPF needs changing at 120,000 miles and that's £1200 apparently.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

hooting_owl said:


> Don't hold out for price drops on the TDi now the Mk3 is out.


Well said


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

My advice to anybody that's got that money to spend ... is think carefully first.

There's more excitement in a petrol and especially quattro for that money.
Diesel's are great for being frugal on fuel ... but no comparison to the smiles per gallon of a performance petrol with all the toys.
Just my two-penneth. :roll:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

anyone seen a petrol 2.0 quattro (which will be stronic only unless a TTS) for 13k?

or are you trying to persuade them into a V6 

sufficient fun to be had in a TDi - but I would have bought petrol if i could have had manual tranny and quattro without having to stretch to the tts.

the TDi has loads of low-down pull which some people prefer. it isn't just about the MPG


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

hooting_owl said:


> anyone seen a petrol 2.0 quattro (which will be stronic only unless a TTS) for 13k?
> 
> or are you trying to persuade them into a V6
> 
> ...


The newer 211PS TFSi engines have the same 350Nm torque as the 170PS TDi engine. So you get a lot more performance with the petrol than the diesel.

I completely take your point about the fact that it's going to be S-tronic for a quattro car and I've been one of the most vociferous in calling on anyone buying an S-tronic to get a really fantastic warranty to cover the potential issues.

I would not buy a TDi for less than 10,000 miles per year, the DPF will kill any potential fuel savings stone dead.

I do love the TDi quattro and I think Audi have got it wrong with the Mk III in not having a quattro TDi in the line-up again, but what do I know?


----------



## alanlew (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi, just to add my tuppence worth,Iv just put a dtuk stage 2 chip on my tdi its also got a custom made quad exit exhaust made by BCS, it now goes as well as it looks and still has the great mpg when not using the extra performance.


----------



## ian_tt (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok cheers guys. I am doing around 20k a year mileage so tdi definitely warranted!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

ian_tt said:


> Ok cheers guys. I am doing around 20k a year mileage so tdi definitely warranted!


From what I've read, people with the 2.0 tfsi are getting approx 38mpg ( only read this ) 
People with 2.0 TDi getting approx 48mpg ( which I haven't seen yet but I keep booting it ! Lol )

Price difference of diesel and petrol approx 10p per litre, petrol being the cheaper 
On a 60 ltr that's £6.00 difference per tank 
I don't think the difference is that big at all, especially when you take into account how much the cost of buying a TDi is over a petrol tt

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

The issue for me with the TDi was not having the S-Tronic box.

TDi = Manual for two reasons:1/ TDi and S-Tronic do not work very well together. 2/ Because of this very few are sold so a TDi S-Tronic will be hard to re-sell.

If you love manual then fine, but try a Tfsi S-Tronic before you decide on the TDi.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

DavidUKTTS said:


> 1/ TDi and S-Tronic do not work very well together..


That's a very odd statement. The TDi works brilliantly with the S-tronic gearbox because for best performance you need to keep it in a very tight rev range. The S-tronic does this for you brilliantly.

As for not being popular at resale, I'd put that down more to the fact that the s-tronic 6-speed is synonymous with expensive mechatronic failure so any 6-speed s-tronic is blighted in many people's eyes.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

I agree. I had a Passat 2.0 litre diesel and it worked very well with the DSG.

I think they work even better with a petrol though as they are sweeter than a diesel when being revved hard.


----------



## TDI Roadster (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Red
I Traded a Astra J VXR (GTC) which had 270bhp and 400n/m torque 2 the front wheels was silly in damp also fitted with limited slip diff, now have MY11 TT TDI Roadster Quattro which is 168bhp and 350n/m torque i know the power is less but its still got great torque through the rev range and 46mpg local and 53 on a run so im not complaining but if u want u can purchase a chipped module PLug and Play which increases power. from a company TDI Tuning.
Audi TT 2.0 TDI 168 Bhp / 170 PS / 125 KW CRTD2® Diesel Tuning Box Chip, just check there web site reviews and specs,
Now pondering for one myself :lol:


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

I bought a 2010 TDI Roadster last month and haven't looked back since! Love it!

£14000 - expensive car when looking at others around but you do get what you pay for - could have spent a few grand less and got a high mileage one with saggy seats and scattered history etc but decided against that lol!

Overall, best car I've ever had - can't fault the driving of it and mpg is fantastic from the diesel - and also, as hooting_owl has explained, the low down pull is fantastic!!

Get one, you'll be happy with it!!!!


----------



## Offwhitelimo (Jan 2, 2015)

Just picked up a TT TDI on a 60 plate. It has bi xenons with the led strip and the sline kit, heated seats bose.... love it to bits get one get one!! Its a lovely drive, feels like your driving something a bit special.


----------



## alanlew (Jan 25, 2013)

I would definatley look into getting it chipped,as I said in earlier post I have just done mine and it is a revelation, the shove in the back is so impressive,it now goes as good as it looks.


----------

